# Teeter Totter Base suggestions



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an idea for a portable and adjustable teeter totter, but the idea came from a cemented in the ground base (they had made it height adjustable and the ladder was removable for security/safety, just couldnt move the base). So was wondering if anyone had some pics of portable bases I could adapter to my idea. I have the ladder and pivot figured out, I just need some suggestions for a stable base.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Portable? Why the heck would you want a portable teeter totter???

that said... You'll want it light and packable/carryable via bike (I'm assuming you won't hike it around). Think about a base that you can add an old steel/alu frame back pack to, attach the base, I'm thinking get a couple solid steel pipes welded in to a triangle for support and a square base made of pipe that the triangles are attached/welded to. Have inputs at each corner of the square base where you can have attachable/detachable stabilization pipes essentially creating a # on the ground.

That way you can carry the platform and additional stabilization pipes on your back, then assemble the stabilizers to the platform where you've found a spot you like. If you really wanted to secure it get tent stakes and create "loops" on the end of the stabilization pipes to drive the tent stakes through...

Just some conceptual food for thought that equals lots of work, but I think it'd be stable. disclaimer: I'm not an engineer or welder, so don't take my word for it though or try executing with out proper training and assembly and permission to install it, even temporarily.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

um perhaps you misunderstood portable. I mean able to be broken down so I can put it out on the road then store it back in the garage and/or put it in the back of the truck. LOL not take out in the woods on my bike.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

i think you can get away with a relatively lightweight framed base made of 4X4's cross braced and blocked with 4X4 and 2X4's so it's sturdy enough. Just make sure the design has a nice wide footing on the base and you should be alright.


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is my portable teeter, approx 9 ft in length, 2 ft in width. Designed as a 'first teeter' for a skills school, it's stable enough to launch off of at speed.

[


----------



## slammedsled (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats cool.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

damn thats a pretty cool ramp never thought about making a teeter wavy. on the base did you nail the 4 corners at the top of the A?


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

It's really the pipe that ties these together, but yeah, the top of the As are screwed together.


----------

